# 6g Nano Cube?



## XJBaylor (Aug 7, 2004)

I think that would be a perfect tank for you to use at work, one power cord, everything built in, etc... As for the light, it is not good for a planted tank, but whoever you buy it from should be able to get your a freshwater bulb easily, or you can just look at a website like www.marinedepot.com.

Keith


----------



## skylsdale (Aug 26, 2003)

Get a full spectrum bulb, something in the 6500K range, like this: http://www.hellolights.com/13w.html


----------



## kzr750r1 (Jun 8, 2004)

Very nice. Perfect for the office. Let us know how it goes you have peaked my interest with the 6 and now I see they have a 24g available.

JBJ has the bulb in 6700K... You have to be carful about the pin type... If I'm not mistaken JBJ is built around the german 4 pin bulbs. http://www.jbjlighting.com/bulbs.html


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

Glad I tripped over this thread--I ordered the Nano6 last week from aquariumplant.com ($112 incl ship) and was wondering what to do about that bulb. 

Many thanks!

Fig


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

Pics please when its set up!


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*Wrong Ballast?*

Will do. They said it might ship this Friday...it's prolly going on my desk to liven up the morgue (!)

Regarding the new bulb--the one from HelloLighting may not work, theyve magnetic ballasts and don't work w/ the electronic ballast on the nano. I'm awaiting an answer from HelloL on this detail before I buy it...

Figs


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

My 6 gal Nanocube is sitting on the truck and I should get it tomorrow! The fellow at the store has already changed out the bulb for freshwater [I believe he's on this forum somewhere]. I have a huge load of Eco-complete in the garage [great on-line sale], and 2 dwarf puffers who need a home of their own.

Soon.......


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*

Figgy!

Can't wait for the PICTURES!!!

Kathy


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*6g Nano Start-Up!*

It's here!!! I've got the 6g Nanocube full of Eco-complete and water and it's running. What a COOL tank!!! Going to plant it with Hard-To-Kill plants and house my Dwarf puffers Poke and Puffdaddy in there. Here's a pic of the teentiny piece of driftwood I won on ebay for it. Shopping for plants tomorrow.









Figs


----------



## GTApuffgal (Feb 7, 2005)

*6 gal. Nanocube*

YAY! Now get out the camera and SHARE!!!! 

Kathy


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

You can get the Nano Cubes configured with either freshwater or marine bulbs on my site. It's your choice.


----------



## Badcopnofishtank (Jan 20, 2004)

*Eco complete...where?*

Figs, 
Where did you find the Eco-complete on sale? 

I am shopping for substrate and am in need of a truck-load of it!! 
(20 bags to be exact) 

Keep the pics coming!!!!


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Figs got it from me.


----------



## Poochie (Nov 11, 2004)

My fish store is selling the 12 gal nano cube for 99.00. I wonder how much they will be selling the 6 gal for.
The 12 gal at that price is a much better deal but I would love a 6 gal. one.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

*Eco-complete*

Yep,

Got it from Del for a great deal [at least in my area] @19.99 per 20lb bag incl shipping! Got my Nanocube 6 gal there too. Matter of fact, I just ordered plants as well!

Fig--shopping cart wheels aflame!


----------



## Opiesilver (Nov 3, 2003)

Check to see which version it is. If it's the 12g nano original that would explain why they can offer them at that price. The 12g nano deluxe has 2 LEDs and is a lot better built than the original model.


----------



## figgy (Feb 27, 2005)

I also have a planted 12 gAL NANOCUBE. I got it for $85.00 + shipping from AquaBotanic. It's the older version and I love it. I bought a single bulb LED 'moonlight' for it off ebay for $3.50. The plants and beasties are going great guns.


The improvement I like the most on my 6gal is actually the way the light hood will stand up and out of the way on its own without the props my 12g has...

FYI: My shrimp tend to make that back equipment section their "hidey hole" so watch who comes out with the sponges when you clean!!!

Fig


----------

